# Fu Manchu Lionfish tank



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

Would two Fu Manchu Lionfish (of a similar size) be compatible in a 55 gal tank?


----------



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

Scrapping this idea


----------

